# Zebra loach--Botia striata Rehome



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought this loach *(zebra loach, Botia striata)* about a 1.5 years ago or so. 
Had a snail problem in a 20g tank this guy has taken care of it. He has outgrown this tank. 
We need to re home him. I believe this is the name of the loach!!!
They are shy would do best in a larger tank. We are in Fort Worth.
Thank You


----------



## Sollo (Mar 10, 2009)

We would love ot pick him up - Can we set a date for Monday? I need to get into Ft Worth on Biz and could bring him home with me. Tank mates would be 24 other loaches which 6 are Botia kubotai - all in a 150 moving to a 300 gallon tank soon.

Looked up our loaches and we actually have Kubotai - not Stiata. If you still have him - PM or call me to arrainge pick up on Monday.

Thanks!


----------



## Sollo (Mar 10, 2009)

Karen,

Really great to meet you and see a couple of your tanks - the Botia is happy swimming with a few clowns right now and looks like he lives there - he will have lots of room for growing! Many thanks!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

...wish I had 300 gallons


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul very nice to meet you and your family.... Cool bike
So sorry for the state of things around here. 
Lost power at 8 ish, Chain saws arrived about 11 and that went on till 3:30 AM. Intertwined with various men screaming over the lightning as they worked. Yours truly went to sleep at approximately 4:15 AM and my friend Gary called from Jakarta at 6:30 and chatted till you rang around 9ish. 
Glad to here the little guy is doing well, hope you enjoy him he needed a larger tank and looks like he got one 300G!!!

Again Thank You for taking Him.


----------



## Sollo (Mar 10, 2009)

Most welcome - we will be juggling a bit for awhile while we get the big tank set up - for now he is in a 95 wave tank with three clown loaches, 1 smaller pleco and 5 Bala Sharks who are also waiting for their new home.


----------

